# bigger boobs after coming off the pill?



## alli.s

I asked this in another section but not a lot of responses, but just wondering, did any of you ladies have bigger boobs after BCP? i came off for about a month now and my boobs hurt and are bigger, now i've always had small boobs and they increased when i went on the pill, now coming off it they've gotten bigger. I came off the same BCP about a year ago and this didnt happen, any idea?


----------



## pusheangel

It could just be fluxes in hormones. It's hormones that tend to make BBs bigger at different points in your cycle and also during pregnancy. I, however, did not experience this the only marked difference I noticed after coming off BCP was an huge increase in sex drive.


----------



## Marini_Mare

i got em too! stopped bcp beginning of may & they got BIG/harder and felt like they were bruised, stopped hurting after AF & softened up, but they still feel bigger than before :winkwink: they also came with a sex drive! :D


----------



## Cowgirlranda

My bbs got bigger too when I came off bcp lol and of course increased sex drive


----------



## Katie blue

My boobs got bigger and I have increased sex drive too from coming off the pill. My boobs only got a little bit bigger like half a cup size.


----------



## karenlyn

Mine are bigger after stopping BCPs in May, too. It's great! That, plus increased sex drive and sensitivity down there makes me wish I'd never gone on the things. Never again.


----------



## Marini_Mare

doesn't help that the 'bigger boobs' are saying "HEY! sex! now!" since they're so noticable to DH... hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## alli.s

haha agreed, not complaining at all i hope they dont dissapear though i like them being like this


----------

